# Should we keep this doeling?



## GloryBeHomestead (May 3, 2020)

Looking for advice! We are beginner goaters  Looking for some opinions on this one's conformation. I need to make room so we can purchase another experienced milker but I am in love with this girl's personality! Her name is Jasmine (Jazzy Jasmine!)
Thank you!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What lovely markings!

What does her dam's udder look like?

Have you checked her teat structure closely to make sure there are no doubles or nubs?


----------



## GloryBeHomestead (May 3, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> What lovely markings!
> 
> What does her dam's udder look like?
> 
> Have you checked her teat structure closely to make sure there are no doubles or nubs?


Her Dam's udder is small (her mom is just small all around). Her teats are so tiny- is it hard to tell at this age? There doesn't seem to be any malformations. She is so fun, I'm just wondering if she would be worth risking not being able to milk her comfortably? Our goal is lots of milk. Hmmm. I have someone interested in her so she might end up sold. But feel on the fence! I think mostly because I am totally biased in her favor lol 
Our goal is milk- so I'm afraid she might not make the cut. In my mind I was hoping for someone one here to tell me she's perfect! Ha!  So I could justify keeping her lol 
We are selling her mom, as much as I love her, because she is about 7 years old, never been milked and her teats are too small even for my 3 finger way of milking our other doe.


----------



## GloryBeHomestead (May 3, 2020)

This is her dam 
(I have some better supplements coming in the mail for the herd thanks to the wisdom shared in this community. I’m thinking their coats look too rough!)


----------



## GloryBeHomestead (May 3, 2020)

This is our other doe’s udder and what I have been comparing to. I get between 3-4 cups from her once a day milking. I just don’t see that happening with Jasmine’s dam


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know much about conformation yet, but do you know what her sire's dam's udder looks like? There is evidence that suggests that offspring actually inherit udder genes from the sire's side.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You could just keep her, breed her and then sell her later if you didn't like the way she milks. It's just a thought.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it sure is hard when they are so pretty and flashy and fun..but those traits do not put milk in the bucket. I have the same difficulties when presented with a pretty girl.. The second Milker you showed has a nice udder ..im betting she is easy to milk too. Weigh the costs: Keeping her for 18 to 24 months before breeding then waiting 5 months for her to kid is a lot of waiting to see. Based on moms tiny teats and udder I would sell her and invest in a Milker as you stated. Ok there...i played the bad guy


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. This is mommy loves pretty goats speaking. From my understanding, goats like humans get their genetics from dad? Why not wait and see? Breed her to a good buck. Test the waters?


----------



## GloryBeHomestead (May 3, 2020)

Thank you guys very much your your opinions! I really appreciate them.

I have decided to sell her  We are eager to get another solid milker and, like HappyBleat’s good point, I’m not sure the money and time investment would be worth it especially not knowing the milk lineage on our Buck’s side. We are already keeping 1 or 2 doelings from our doe who is the proven milker and going to test the waters. I hope then to see the result of the combined genetics of our NG buck and our good milker  I’m excited! I’ll definitely be asking for help critiquing the 3 doelings from our good milker when they are a little larger!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think you've made a good decision.(thumbup)


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

I think you made the right decision. Flash can sometimes make us blind. The simplest way is to ask yourself if you would even be considering keeping her if she was a plain Jane in the color department.


----------

